# reef/wreck fishing at night



## buntin (May 2, 2011)

anyone try offshore reefs/wrecks at night?


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

in the summer thats when i do all my fishing get yourself some transom lights or a couple 12 volt drop in lights it will bring up schools and schools of bait and squid fish just outta the light with the bait you have gathering around your boat,there will be plenty of action


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The full moon will be the best at night


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Ocean Master said:


> The full moon will be the best at night


Actually if you're using external underwater lights the New Moon is best, or days adjacent to it.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Lots of fun - especially in the summer - can fish close in without many other folks running up on ya - cooler - and once the sea breeze dies off - calmer - 

light tackle fishing high in the water column - eihter with lights or chum under a full moon - is alot of fun 

All snappers, and even Kings and AJs on a full moon all will feed at night 
Trigger stop biting, and shallow water grouper bite is less - 

for commercial guys, night time is prime mingo time. 

Only downer now is the explosion of red snapper on reefs - use to chum black snapper up at night - now its nothing but reds


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

always used to get excited about night fishing with all the supposed good night bite during full moons. gave it a go a few times and it just never worked out, even going to spots where you can catch snapper all day. gave up on night fishing after about 4 unsucessful trips. might try the underwater lights this summer. sounds like i just wasn't doin it right


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

we do it quite often, we use a drop light sometimes but not always. the winning aj of the AL deep sea rodeo last year was caught at night on natural bottom

I love night fishing you kinda get to trips in one, bottom fishing at night and trolling in the morning (if you're out far enough tuna at night as well)


----------

